# Suggestions/Recommendations Wanted: Nocturne-like Piano Compositions



## wolfgaze (Oct 10, 2015)

Greetings all...

I've only been listening to Classical music for maybe 7 years or so. I've discovered that Nocturnes are one of my favorite styles of piano pieces. I am looking for suggestions/recommendations for works of a similar sound as Chopin's and Field's Nocturne collections. You know, the kind of piano playing with that dreamlike quality that produces an almost meditative effect when you listen... Debussy's 'Reverie' would also be a good example of this style sound...

*John Field ~ Nocturnes*




*
Frederic Chopin ~ Nocturnes*





Which other well-regarded composers are known for their nocturnes?

I'm mainly looking for suggestions/recommendations of a whole collection of works that I can sample and explore - rather than suggestions/recommendations of individual pieces...

Thanks for your help/assistance....


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Gabriel Faure wrote a great set as well.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> I am looking for suggestions/recommendations for works of a similar sound as Chopin's and Field's Nocturne collections


Nocturnes by Chopin's friend, Dobrzyński:


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

If you don't know them, you might like to explore Grieg's solo piano works, late Brahms (starting at opus 116 or so), Debussy's solo piano music including the Images & Estampes, Satie's Gymnopedies & Gnossiennes and other works, and Scriabin's complete piano music--these and many other short piano pieces of the Romantic period, even if not called Nocturnes, are often evocative of night.

Some night-inspired music from the modern era includes Bartok's Out of Doors Suite, Carter's Night Fantasies, and Messiaen's Vingt Regards.

Happy exploring!

p.s. Wikipedia has a quite lengthy and more focused list:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nocturne


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

You should get this CD









In adition maybe listen to the largo of Chopin's op 58 sonata,


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

While I generally dislike Phillip Glass music, his Metamorphosis series of piano works is fairly nocturnal.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Going back into the classical era, you have some beautiful slow pieces in WF Bach's Polonaises. Robert Hill does them all on the fortepiano.


----------

